# North wales and Anglesey



## Alexholt (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi guys. Looking for coffee shop recommendations in north wales and Anglesey. I'm working over here for a while and haven't found anything yet....


----------



## KTM-KID (Dec 28, 2020)

Oyster catcher in Anglesey is one I remember. Make sure you don't get a kid to do it. And you can pop in for just a coffee this time of year.

Llandudno on upper Moston Street. On left as your looking at sea. Small cafe. Turkish man take pride in his coffee. Really nice.

Bangor you have Yugen coffe house. Garth road. Which is very nice. Food is great as well.

Hope that helps.


----------

